# Back to 4 lane



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

2 just wasn't enough


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Always more fun to race against two or more than just the other one when you have that two laner. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

How big are your table(s) that make up the "L"?

Scott


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

It's a 4x8 sheet with a 4x6 laying on top.


----------

